# i love the usa with my heart but i feel somethings are better in Canada



## usa-pride (Aug 22, 2007)

if you sick u can go and get seen for free!  you see ppl in Canada dont care about the $$$$$$$$$$$ they want there ppl to live


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

Not so, if you are ''very sick'' you go on a waiting list and could die while you wait. If there is something seriously wrong, many Canadians go to the States where they can get immediate attention. They have to pay for it but that is the trade off of socialized medicine...


----------

